# Unique light suspension idea



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Did anyone ever try using standard wrought iron or black steel shepard staffs used for hanging bird feeders in a yard for suspending a less than 20 pound aquarium light fixture?
Since I have a wrought iron aquarium stand and the tank and light are black I thought that attaching 2 of these hooks securely against each rear leg of the stand then using heavy duty black chain to hang the light would look great.
I know that I would have to find out how much weight these hooks could hold and make sure that the hook part hangs over the middle of the tank.
Thanks for any info, advice or ideas. :fish10:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think thats a great idea!If the tanks easy to tear down,you can contact a welder and see what he would charge you to weld the stakes onto the stand.That will make it much more sturdy.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

great idea those hooks will surely hold the weight of a light fixture. we would like to see a picture of your finished stand.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^+1 on that


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Waiting for the pic too!


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Purchased both a 48" and 64" wrought iron sheperd hook at Home Depot and it appears that the 48" will work with some minor work (the 64" one had such a large hook I would never get the light to hang where it needs to be). I need to add a piece of wood to both aquarium stand legs to have the hook held some 4' away so that the light will actually hang mostly over the rear glass panel of the lid. I will make the alterations, paint the wood black, use braces to attach the hook to the wood, then attach the wood with the hook to the aquarium stand leg in at least 3 places with hose clamps or black tie wraps whichever seem most secure. Pictures to follow though I still have not ordered the light from the local fish store. Thanks again and I hope my idea works!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me, know you got me thinking about it, you could also use two of those wrought iron plant hangers that you just screw to a post and mount those on the wall behind the tank, not as mobile as the shepard hooks stand though


----------

